
Facebook Removes, Then Restores Warren Ads Calling for Breakup - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-03-12/facebook-removes-then-restores-warren-ads-calling-for-breakup
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19363561](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19363561)

------
pinzhed
How about taking away personhood from corporations.

